# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  iemand ervaring met kaakchirurg voor abces?

## lunae

Nog nooit zo een tandpijn gehad als de nacht van woensdag op donderdag, ik heb het echt uitgehuild en heb aan mijn man gevraagd im mijn tanden eruit te slaan, gelukkig heeft hij geweigerd! 
Ik kon smorgens direct bij mijn tandarts terecht, zij heeft fotos genomen en zag een enorme abces, ze heeft een gaatje gemaakt in mijn tand wat direct de pijn verlichtte. maar nu ben ik naar een stomatoloog doorverwezen ( kaakchirurg) 
Ik wou graag eens aan jullie vragen of iemand ervaring heeft hiermee? wat kan ik verwachten? Ik heb dat natuurlijk gevraagd aan mijn tandarts, ze vertelde dat ze een sneetje maken boven de tand en dat zoiets een uurtje duurt, ze heeft meer uitleg gegeven hoor maar mijn hersenen en gedachten gingen 100km/u en sindsdien is het nog niet geminderd, ik val flauw bij het zien van bloed en mijn grote angst zijn naalden.. ik heb gewoon echt bang om te gaan..
Heefy iemand dit al eens meegemaakt en kan iemand me meer vertellen?

----------

